

Artificial Intelligence with Erlang - unignorant
http://www.trapexit.org/Artificial_Intelligence_with_Erlang:_the_Domain_of_Relatives

======
lzimm
looks like a hacky version of prolog.

~~~
mahmud
Prolog with manual control-flow semantics :-)

